# Cold brew



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone know how minor figures cold brew manage to get a 12 month ambient shelf life on there product? heat, preservatives, PH i'm at a loss to explain it which drives me mad!!!


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

i tried to post this early & not sure what i did wrong but nothing appeared so if it's on another thread or something sorry about that


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think they said it's something like nitrogen flushed or sealed. I spoke to them briefly at the LCF and they use that tetrapak (I think it is) packaging for the shelf life as well. I only tried the black cold brew and I thought it was pretty good considering the shelf life etc. In addition, they address this a bit on their site: http://www.dontmakecoffee.com/faq/


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep:

"It comes down to a couple of things. The main reason cold brew goes off when it does, even inside a glass bottle, is oxidisation. We work super hard to remove any trace of oxygen from the brewing system. And once it is packed into Tetra Pak it remains totally shut off from oxygen and sunlight. Once brewed, our coffee is also sterilised to guarantee a long and safe drinking time!"


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Interesting & sounds a robust method. My worry is that with all the new bottled cold brews launching this summer is it a food safety nightmare waiting to happen, as I'm sure others aren't been as diligent. Time will tell I guess.. Love the product by the way & one thing is for sure it's going to be massive this year


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't understand why anyone would purchase it on a long shelf life type basis (as opposed to in a coffee shop) I confess my fridge is full of it, but it's all homemade. Maybe it's my short Yorkshire arms.

Is it likely to be "big" as a mass market thing?


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

As new food & drink trends develop in the independent sector the supermarkets & chains want in, but in this case brewing at point of use over night & short shelf lift aren't an effective model so alternatives are developed to mass produce away from point of sale. Or something like that?Starbucks have just launched there cold brew so i expect the others to follow. Will it stick around is another matter only time will tell


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah they developed it to be sold much more widely than just coffee shops is I think the answer.

Also perhaps once you have to work out how to have something last at least 5 days, maybe the leap isn't very big to end up saying well let's have it last a very long time then or maybe that's the same solution (if that makes sense).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

